# Finally a new cittadino italiano!



## LoreVila (Sep 19, 2018)

After four years in total, two to gather documents and another two of waiting once the application was presented in the Miami Consulate, I just received my notification of the successful end of the process. It was an exhilarating feeling, to say the least, that magic moment of finding this brief, unassuming note in my mailbox. Now, a new challenge: getting an Italian passport, which is another three month wait, as far as I've been able to inform myself. My question to this Forum, *which by the way, I thank with all my heart, for its contribution to my success*, is the following: Once I get my Italian passport (assuming that my spouse, who applied with me because we married before 1983) will not get her own before that, can she travel or stay in Italy or the Schengen area for more than three months with her American passport when traveling with me?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge only if you're exercising your free movement rights. In other words looking for a job,working or retiring. 

Not if it's just a tourist trip. 

At least for outside of Italy. In Italy I think she would be fine.

Why do you have to wait three months for a passport?


----------



## LoreVila (Sep 19, 2018)

LoreVila said:


> After four years in total, two to gather documents and another two of waiting once the application was presented in the Miami Consulate, I just received my notification of the successful end of the process. It was an exhilarating feeling, to say the least, that magic moment of finding this brief, unassuming note in my mailbox. Now, a new challenge: getting an Italian passport, which is another three month wait, as far as I've been able to inform myself. My question to this Forum, *which by the way, I thank with all my heart, for its contribution to my success*, is the following: Once I get my Italian passport (assuming that my spouse, who applied with me because we married before 1983) will not get her own before that, can she travel or stay in Italy or the Schengen area for more than three months with her American passport when traveling with me?


That's what it is taking in the Prenota Online site to get a passport appointment in Miami. They are only giving them for December now, and even those are not easily available. So, in other words, you are saying that she cannot travel outside of Italy throughout the Schengen area after three months in Italy, even with a marriage certificate, etc... BTW, thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't the time in Italy would count against her. But if it does you could just make Italy your last stop.


----------



## LoreVila (Sep 19, 2018)

NickZ said:


> I don't the time in Italy would count against her. But if it does you could just make Italy your last stop.


Yes, indeed, that's what came to my mind.


----------

